# Santoro - Annunziata



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2w9wtbf8

Non smetterò mai di dire che la rovina dell'Italia è la sinistra.
La signora Annunziata è una delle tante piegatasi al cavaliere. Non a caso dopo  l'abbandono dello studio (  stesso gesto del nano) è stata elogiata dal signor Fini.
Santoro è da anni e anni sempre coerente e sempre dalla parte della libertà.

Ma vabbe ci son problemi ancora più grossi nel nostro Paese.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=haFMoOfMerM&feature=related

Questa è l'Italia!


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

ho trovato anche io (come l'annunziata)  troppo di parte la puntata.
e cmq mentre un tempo apprezzavo santoro da quando è tornato a fare televisione non sopporto più il suo modo di fare prepotente e intollerante.
lavori in un servizio pubblico, non puoi permetterti di trattare chi non la pensa come te come una merda.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2w9wtbf8
> 
> *Non smetterò mai di dire che la rovina dell'Italia è la sinistra*.
> La signora Annunziata è una delle tante piegatasi al cavaliere. Non a caso dopo l'abbandono dello studio ( stesso gesto del nano) è stata elogiata dal signor Fini.
> ...


 Concordo. Una delle rovine... sennò sarebbe attribuirgli un'importanza eccessiva, che non ha.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

La penso esattamente come Brugola. Annunziata ha mosso una critica sulla conduzione della trasmissione è stata zittita e le ha addirittura levato la parola. ha fatto bene ad andarsene, è inutile rimanere dove devi obbligatoriamente conformarti al pensiero di chi conduce....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho trovato anche io (come l'annunziata)  troppo di parte la puntata.
> e cmq mentre un tempo apprezzavo santoro da quando è tornato a fare televisione non sopporto più il suo modo di fare prepotente e intollerante.
> lavori in un servizio pubblico, non puoi permetterti di trattare chi non la pensa come te come una merda.


Purtroppo è cosi di parte perchè il 90% è dall'altra parte.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Gennaio 2009)

si, se al posto dell'annunziata ci fosse stata un'altra persona anche io avrei apprezzato il gesto, conoscendo l'andivagare politico dell'annunziata (che ritengo un 'vespa' femmina)... cmq santoro è una chiavica


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, se al posto dell'annunziata ci fosse stata un'altra persona anche io avrei apprezzato il gesto, conoscendo l'andivagare politico dell'annunziata (che ritengo un 'vespa' femmina)... cmq santoro è una chiavica


 
io infatti parlavo della disputa in sè non dei singoli personaggi


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. Una delle rovine... sennò sarebbe attribuirgli un'importanza eccessiva, che non ha.


Rendere eleggibile il signor Berlusconi è il danno più grave di tutta la storia del 900.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Purtroppo è cosi di parte perchè il 90% è dall'altra parte.


ok belle, ma poi rischi, come ha fatto lui, di esser troppo di parte dall'altra parte e di conseguenza poco credibile.
non puoi non accettare la critica di un ospite che hai invitato tu.
puoi dissentire, ma lui è stato maleducato e si è comportato come non dovrebbe mai comportarsi un giornalista  conduttore.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok belle, ma poi rischi, come ha fatto lui, di esser troppo di parte dall'altra parte e di conseguenza poco credibile.
> non puoi non accettare la critica di un ospite che hai invitato tu.
> puoi dissentire, ma lui è stato maleducato e si è comportato come non dovrebbe mai comportarsi un giornalista  conduttore.


Non sono d'accordo perchè bisogna considerare tutto quello che gli è stato fatto, come quello che è stato fatto ad Enzo Biagi ( che è morto dal dolore), sentirsi accusare in quel modo, da una che ha dimostrato davvero di valere tempo fa e di non aver paura delle conseguenze, è stato a dir poco grottesco.
Un ennesimo colpo basso, e i colpi bassi fanno male dagli amici.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo perchè bisogna considerare tutto quello che gli è stato fatto, come quello che è stato fatto ad Enzo Biagi ( che è morto dal dolore), sentirsi accusare in quel modo, da una che ha dimostrato davvero di valere tempo fa e di non aver paura delle conseguenze, è stato a dir poco grottesco.
> Un ennesimo colpo basso, e i colpi bassi fanno male dagli amici.


 
beh Belle, non è che lui si sia comportato molto meglio (nel caso specifico)...di fatto ne è risultato un "non la pensi come me? allora non 6 degna di dire la tua"


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo perchè bisogna considerare tutto quello che gli è stato fatto, come quello che è stato fatto ad *Enzo Biagi* ( che è morto dal dolore), sentirsi accusare in quel modo, da una che ha dimostrato davvero di valere tempo fa e di non aver paura delle conseguenze, è stato a dir poco grottesco.
> Un ennesimo colpo basso, e i colpi bassi fanno male dagli amici.


Quello ch'e' stato fatto a Biagi e' scandaloso, vergognoso, ingiusto ... la RAI in Primis e' colpevole, non dovevono assecondare il politico di turno ... Biagi - Zavoli - Angela hanno dato spessore alla Tibbu' italiana.


Ci meritiamo tutta la monnezza che ci danno purtroppo.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello ch'e' stato fatto a Biagi e' scandaloso, vergognoso, ingiusto ... la RAI in Primis e' colpevole, non dovevono assecondare il politico di turno ... Biagi - Zavoli - Angela hanno dato spessore alla Tibbu' italiana.
> 
> 
> Ci meritiamo tutta la monnezza che ci danno purtroppo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]


Si Miciona e' proprio da piangere la situzione attuale


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

sono entrambi due ottimi  giornalisti. avercene


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok belle, ma poi rischi, come ha fatto lui, di esser troppo di parte dall'altra parte e di conseguenza poco credibile.
> non puoi non accettare la critica di un ospite che hai invitato tu.
> puoi dissentire, ma lui è stato maleducato e si è comportato come non dovrebbe mai comportarsi un giornalista conduttore.


oh, là... è stato cafonissimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo perchè bisogna considerare tutto quello che gli è stato fatto, come quello che è stato fatto ad Enzo Biagi ( che è morto dal dolore), sentirsi accusare in quel modo, da una che ha dimostrato davvero di valere tempo fa e di non aver paura delle conseguenze, è stato a dir poco grottesco.
> Un ennesimo colpo basso, e i colpi bassi fanno male dagli amici.


mi dispiace ma dissento. santoro non si è affatto comportato da amico. un comportamento del genere puoi tenerlo durante una cena fra amici e neppure lì tutto è concesso, ma non durante una trasmissione tv in diretta. la ha umiliata in modo indecente. se un mio amico mi avesse trattata così con me avrebbe chiuso.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi dispiace ma dissento. santoro non si è affatto comportato da amico. un comportamento del genere puoi tenerlo durante una cena fra amici e neppure lì tutto è concesso, ma non durante una trasmissione tv in diretta. la ha umiliata in modo indecente. se un mio amico mi avesse trattata così con me avrebbe chiuso.


 
è vero. in pubblico non doveva. e poi il tono di lei è stato misurato.non era certo un "critico televisivo" come le è stato detto, ma una gionalista ha la prerogativa di osservare se le parti possono contribuire a dare una visione oggettiva.


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Non sapevo che Santoro e l'Annunziata fossero amici. Non comment su entrambi.
Onestamente della informazione Rai mi fido poco, o niente.
Eccezion fatta per la Gabanelli e co.
Il resto mi pare varietà. e come tale lo prendo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sapevo che Santoro e l'Annunziata fossero amici. Non comment su entrambi.
> Onestamente della informazione Rai mi fido poco, o niente.
> Eccezion fatta per *la Gabanelli* e co.
> Il resto mi pare varietà. e come tale lo prendo.


ecco una vera giornalista e pure molto coraggiosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Voce fuori dal coro: considero sia santoro che biagi enormemente sopravalutati!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sapevo che Santoro e l'Annunziata fossero amici. Non comment su entrambi.
> Onestamente della informazione Rai mi fido poco, o niente.
> Eccezion fatta per la Gabanelli e co.
> Il resto mi pare varietà. e come tale lo prendo.


guarda che ho scoperto che nemmeno la gabanelli è così pura come vuol sembrare. tutti bravi a sollevare vespai ed altrettando bravi a nascondersi quando poi tira una brutta aria.
pensi davvero che avere un posto in rai dipenda da quanto sei brava?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sapevo che Santoro e l'Annunziata fossero amici. Non comment su entrambi.
> Onestamente della informazione Rai mi fido poco, o niente.
> Eccezion fatta per la Gabanelli e co.
> Il resto mi pare varietà. e come tale lo prendo.


 


è l'informazione che è rivedere completamente...la televisone..è l'intero sistema che è aberrante e diseducativo a qualsiavi livello.sembra tutto condotto a mo di reality...

ot.

ho seguito max factor- si chiama cosi.?

trasmissione su coloro che ambiscono a cantare.

dovremmo aprire un thrad apposta.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è l'informazione che è rivedere completamente...la televisone..è l'intero sistema che è aberrante e diseducativo a qualsiavi livello.sembra tutto condotto a mo di reality...
> 
> ot.
> 
> ...


 
x-factor. non mi dispiace


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è l'informazione che è rivedere completamente...la televisone..è l'intero sistema che è aberrante e diseducativo a qualsiavi livello.sembra tutto condotto a mo di reality...
> 
> ot.
> 
> ...



NO Micia abbi pieta'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ti supplico.


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che ho scoperto che nemmeno la gabanelli è così pura come vuol sembrare. tutti bravi a sollevare vespai ed altrettando bravi a nascondersi quando poi tira una brutta aria.
> pensi davvero che avere un posto in rai dipenda da quanto sei brava?


Che ha combinato la Gabanelli? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Vabbè..faccio bene a tenere la tele spenta allora.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*ot. redazione sbattilo dove vuoi sto post*



Mari' ha detto:


> NO Micia abbi pieta'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari...dimmi per favore : che senso ha :


1. su tre giudici, una non ci capisce un ***** di musica.

2. i giudici, devono giudicarsi tra di loro.

3.e manco sono giudizi spontanei perchè tutto è preparato.

Quei giovani fanno il loro mestiere e mi fanno una tenerezza infinita...e molti di loro sono molto bravi , davvero.

ma tutto il resto...perchè deve essere condotto con quella falsità che non serve ad un ***** di nienete?

o meglio...serve...serve a_ impoverire_ qualsiasi occasione di spettacolo del suo significato originario.

in poche parole...

i giornali scriveranno delle litigate della ventura...perchè sono quelle le cose interessanti...venderanno..e la gente sarà sempre piu' scema...perchè quello li ecciterà davanti al monitor sarà la COMPETIZIONE dei giudici...il reality dei giudici - che di reality non ci ha un casso.
fine sel sermone. la tv italiana vada a F. in C.

solo da poco pago il canone, purtroppo, sono stata costretta, e mi dispiaccio.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> solo da poco pago il canone, purtroppo, sono stata costretta, e mi dispiaccio.


 
perchè hai ceduto???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 non si deve pagare il canone!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che ho scoperto che nemmeno la gabanelli è così pura come vuol sembrare. tutti bravi a sollevare vespai ed altrettando bravi a nascondersi quando poi tira una brutta aria.
> pensi davvero che avere un posto in rai dipenda da quanto sei brava?


Ti riferisci alla storia di PAOLO BARNARD?


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè hai ceduto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non lo paghi te lo mettono in cartella esattoriale.
E' stata quella stronza della mia ex suocera che ha denunciato il fatto che avessi la tele. Da quell'anno , mi arriva il balzello.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti riferisci alla storia di PAOLO BARNARD?


certamente.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Rendere eleggibile il signor Berlusconi è il danno più grave di tutta la storia del 900.


 Lo so. E' pur vero che la sinistra (non solo italiana) storicamente, con le sue misere guerre interne, ha reso possibile l'eleggibilità di figuri ben peggiori. Pensa solo a Mussolini e Hitler.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari...dimmi per favore : che senso ha :
> 
> 
> 1. su tre giudici, una non ci capisce un ***** di musica.
> ...


Appunto non ha senso, pero fa "odiens"

Io la TIBBU' la guardo di rado ... e' dannosa per salute, piu' del fumo


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh Belle, non è che lui si sia comportato molto meglio (nel caso specifico)...di fatto ne è risultato un "non la pensi come me? allora non 6 degna di dire la tua"


 Non è vero... Lucia Annunziata non esprimeva un parere sull'argomento (non sarebbe certo stata tacitata) ma sulla trasmissione. Santoro le ha prima detto che non le consentiva un parere del genere, ma di limitarsi alla discussione in corso. Lei non ha voluto capire, ed ha insistito sulla critica alla trasmissione. Da li in poi, tutto è degenerato.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Gennaio 2009)

Scusate.....ma a me sembra che stiate facendo il loro gioco.
Tutta quella "gente" che si piglia i nostri soldi per proporci tutte quelle vaccate che ci propinano sotto il nome di programmi culturali/politici/di costume e chi più ne ha più ne metta......a lavorare in miniera, o sulle autostrade o negli ospedali *****! Sarò ignorante ma per me è tutta pattumiera!! Ma finchè ci sarnno persone che li guardano avreanno il pretesto per continuare. E star qui a parlarne non serve assolutamente a niente.


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

Però a non seguire niente, si rischia di più che a seguire tutto.
Seriamente, fregarsene con la scusa che tanto la verità non sta da nessuna parte, significa rimanere al buio. E non lo so se è meglio.
L'informazione tocca seguirla, tappandosi il naso, ma qualcosa bisognerà pur leggere o guardare.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

senza nulla togliere alla gabanelli le puntate di samarcanda sulla mafia hanno fatto storia e direi che, in quanto al coraggio non abbiano nulla da invidiare. e la annunziata ha una preparazione di grande profondità


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè hai ceduto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
coinquilin, administrator comun


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se non lo paghi te lo mettono in cartella esattoriale.
> E' stata quella stronza della mia ex suocera che ha denunciato il fatto che avessi la tele. Da quell'anno , mi arriva il balzello.


 

iris..il tibbu' viene denunciato da chi te lo vende...gli esattori sono informati da li...

tuz socera comunque rimane stronza


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> iris..il tibbu' viene denunciato da chi te lo vende...gli esattori sono informati da li...
> 
> tuz socera comunque rimane stronza


ma se lo compri in un supemercato non ti chiedono i dati. come fanno a rintracciarti? io lo pago perchè il mio ragazzo ha paura di eventuali controlli ma se fosse x me col cavolo che lo pagherei


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è vero... Lucia Annunziata non esprimeva un parere sull'argomento (non sarebbe certo stata tacitata) ma sulla trasmissione. Santoro le ha prima detto che non le consentiva un parere del genere, ma di limitarsi alla discussione in corso. Lei non ha voluto capire, ed ha insistito sulla critica alla trasmissione. Da li in poi, tutto è degenerato.


è vero era una critica mossa alla modalità di conduzione ma se 6 invitato in un posto e non ti va com'è gestita la faccenda perchè non puoi dirlo? Santoro si è comportato da padre-padrone


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so. E' pur vero che la sinistra (non solo italiana) storicamente, con le sue misere guerre interne, ha reso possibile l'eleggibilità di figuri ben peggiori. Pensa solo a Mussolini e Hitler.


Concordo..!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è vero... Lucia Annunziata non esprimeva un parere sull'argomento (non sarebbe certo stata tacitata) ma sulla trasmissione. Santoro le ha prima detto che non le consentiva un parere del genere, ma di limitarsi alla discussione in corso. Lei non ha voluto capire, ed ha insistito sulla critica alla trasmissione. Da li in poi, tutto è degenerato.



Esattamente!
Lei ha offeso quel che lui stava facendo.
Suvvia, ma chi si è mai permesso di dare del pirla a Vespa, quando di pirla ha tanto?
Sapete il signor Vespa su una TV che noi paghiamo quanto prende a trasmissione? Informatevi!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> Lei ha offeso quel che lui stava facendo.
> Suvvia, ma chi si è mai permesso di dare del pirla a Vespa, quando di pirla ha tanto?
> Sapete il signor Vespa su una TV che noi paghiamo quanto prende a trasmissione? Informatevi!


di tipi come lui ce ne sono un sacco, purtroppo. belle, se mi sembra che tu stia conducendo in modo non corretto una discussione mi sembra quantomeno democratico aver la possibilità di fartelo notare.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono entrambi due ottimi giornalisti. avercene


 
Quoto! 

e faccio il complimento perla scelta d'arte (Frida K.)


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è vero... Lucia Annunziata non esprimeva un parere sull'argomento (non sarebbe certo stata tacitata) ma sulla trasmissione. Santoro le ha prima detto che non le consentiva un parere del genere, ma di limitarsi alla discussione in corso. Lei non ha voluto capire, ed ha insistito sulla critica alla trasmissione. Da li in poi, tutto è degenerato.


 
mi piace la tua lucidità e la tua capacità di leggere tra le righe!

bravo!


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> e faccio il complimento perla scelta d'arte (Frida K.)


 sono poche le pittrici che hanno potuto lasciare il segno ; lei ci è riuscita fra atroci sofferenze fisiche e un amore con un uomo difficile come rivera.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono poche le pittrici che hanno potuto lasciare il segno ; lei ci è riuscita fra atroci sofferenze fisiche e un amore con un uomo difficile come rivera.


 
a me piace molto!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> Lei ha offeso quel che lui stava facendo.
> Suvvia, ma chi si è mai permesso di dare del pirla a Vespa, quando di pirla ha tanto?
> Sapete il signor Vespa su una TV che noi paghiamo quanto prende a trasmissione? Informatevi!


e per fortuna che qualcuno riesce a dirlo che quello di santoro è un programma talmente fazioso da far venire il mal di stomaco ...... lui e l'amichetto suo


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Gennaio 2009)

Non ho visto la trasmissione, ho visto solo il battibecco su youtube.
Non so se la trasmissione è stata veramente “confezionata” ad arte, ma il comportamento arrogante e stizzito di Santoro sembra avallare le tesi dell'Annunziata.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e per fortuna che qualcuno riesce a dirlo che quello di santoro è un programma talmente fazioso da far venire il mal di stomaco ...... lui e l'amichetto suo


Triglia !! i love you 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E'pur vero che se lo sai non ci vai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è vero... Lucia Annunziata non esprimeva un parere sull'argomento (non sarebbe certo stata tacitata) ma sulla trasmissione. Santoro le ha prima detto che non le consentiva un parere del genere, ma di limitarsi alla discussione in corso. Lei non ha voluto capire, ed ha insistito sulla critica alla trasmissione. Da li in poi, tutto è degenerato.


*Concordo pienamente*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero era una critica mossa alla modalità di conduzione ma se 6 invitato in un posto e non ti va com'è gestita la faccenda perchè non puoi dirlo? Santoro si è comportato da padre-padrone


Santoro ha compreso bene che non stava facendo una critica sul contenuto, ma stava facendo una critica professionale e questo sì che è oltre che scortese scorretto!
Se l'argomento della trasmissione è la crisi palestinese non cerchi di spostare, come ha fatto l'Annunziata, l'argomento sulla strutturazione della trasmissione.
Lei aveva modo di illustrare il punto di vista d'Israele se le sembrava che fosse necessario farlo.
Santoro ha pensato a malafede e l'ha detto. E' stato questo che ha fatto andare via lei.
Ma lui ha risposto sul piano professionale a una critica professionale.
Chiunque di noi lo farebbe se gli accadesse sul lavoro, durante una riunione.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Triglia !! i love you
> 
> 
> 
> ...













so solo che al mio dito sul telecomando viene il tic/cambio canale già alla pubblicità  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quello si .... ma è pur vero che sarebbe un programma da cancellare o quanto meno da cambiare conduttore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> so solo che al mio dito sul telecomando viene il tic/cambio canale già alla pubblicità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sta per iniziare un programma dal titolo "Malpensa Italia" condotto da Paragone, vicedirettore di Libero (dopo che il precedente, Farina, se n'é andato per "problemini" coi servizi).


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Concordo pienamente*
> 
> Santoro ha compreso bene che non stava facendo una critica sul contenuto, ma stava facendo una critica professionale e questo sì che è oltre che scortese scorretto!
> Se l'argomento della trasmissione è la crisi palestinese non cerchi di spostare, come ha fatto l'Annunziata, l'argomento sulla strutturazione della trasmissione.
> ...


santoro professionale??  

	
	
		
		
	


	













magari fino a qualche anno fa ........ da quando (purtroppo) ci tocca un' altra volta è di un fazioso che sarebbe da fargli pagare di tasca sua le trasmissioni che vanno in onda  

	
	
		
		
	


	





altro che i nostri soldi


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

se l'amichetto è travaglio 
chi trova un  amico trova un tesoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> santoro professionale??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Professionale nel senso che è il suo lavoro.
Professionale non significa che faccia il lavoro come piace a te, a me o all'Annunziata che è stata scorretta.
Nessuno nel proprio ambito lavorativo accetterebbe un intervento di quel tipo.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sta per iniziare un programma dal titolo "Malpensa Italia" condotto da Paragone, vicedirettore di Libero (dopo che il precedente, Farina, se n'é andato per "problemini" coi servizi).


aborro e fuggo qualsiasi   trasmissione giornalistica in cui il conduttore straparla sugli invitati ...... se sento accenni interessanti poi mi faccio le mie ricerche in internet 

un accenno sull'annunziata, quando anche lei era faziosa da miniera la saltavo a piè pari .. ora che fa le domande che potrebbero far tutti per strada riesco a guardare un pezzo del suo programma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(interi mai ....... tanto son abbastanza trite e ritrite le risposte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Professionale nel senso che è il suo lavoro.
> Professionale non significa che faccia il lavoro come piace a te, a me o all'Annunziata che è stata scorretta.
> Nessuno nel proprio ambito lavorativo accetterebbe un intervento di quel tipo.


dai persa...non è vero che è andata così.
è stato maleducato e fazioso e se non accetti critiche dai tuoi ospiti non invitarli.
lei ha solo detto che la trasmissione era improntata al 99% favorevole alla palestina.
ed era verissimo.
puoi sempre dissentire ma non in quel modo becero e infantile


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se l'amichetto è travaglio
> chi trova un  amico trova un tesoro.


de gustibus ........ trovare gli amichetti da merenda con cui ci si rinchiude in mondo personale in cui tutto e tutti coloro che son contro sono nemici da abbattere ......... non fa per me .... 

aspettiamo la prima discordanza di opinioni tra i 2 poi ne riparliamo, che di abbinamenti del genere ne ho visti un bel pò


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> de gustibus ........ trovare gli amichetti da merenda con cui ci si rinchiude in mondo personale in cui tutto e tutti coloro che son contro sono nemici da abbattere ......... non fa per me ....
> 
> aspettiamo la prima discordanza di opinioni tra i 2 poi ne riparliamo, che di abbinamenti del genere ne ho visti un bel pò


concordo.
Non mi chino prona solo perchè ho un po' di mal di schiena e son stufa di guardar negli angoli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai persa...non è vero che è andata così.
> è stato maleducato e fazioso e se non accetti critiche dai tuoi ospiti non invitarli.
> lei ha solo detto che la trasmissione era improntata al 99% favorevole alla palestina.
> ed era verissimo.
> puoi sempre dissentire ma non in quel modo becero e infantile


No lei ha detto che la trasmissione non doveva essere fatta così e che avrebbe dovuto esssere impostata diversamente, sottolineando che è il suo mestiere e che lei sa come si fa una trasmissione..
Ha fatto una critica a lui come giornalista e come persona.
Se lo fanno a te sul lavoro davanti a un consiglio di amministratori o clienti (non conosco il tuo lavoro) tu accetti?
Io sbranerei chi si azzardasse a una tale scorrettezza.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *No lei ha detto che la trasmissione non doveva essere fatta così e che avrebbe dovuto esssere impostata diversamente,* .


ha detto che era sfacciatamente pro palestina ed era verissimo.
.
dimmi che non è vero che era esattamente così


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No lei ha detto che la trasmissione non doveva essere fatta così e che avrebbe dovuto esssere impostata diversamente, sottolineando che è il suo mestiere e che lei sa come si fa una trasmissione..
> Ha fatto una critica a lui come giornalista e come persona.
> Se lo fanno a te sul lavoro davanti a un consiglio di amministratori o clienti (non conosco il tuo lavoro) tu accetti?
> Io sbranerei chi si azzardasse a una tale scorrettezza.


è vero ma un giornalista che conduce una trasmissione su un argomento così serio e delicato dovrebbe avere la professionalità di condurre superpartes, se no nne è in grado allora no ntrovo scorretto farglielo notare


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> de gustibus ........ trovare gli amichetti da merenda con cui ci si rinchiude in mondo personale in cui tutto e tutti coloro che son contro sono nemici da abbattere ......... non fa per me ....
> 
> aspettiamo la prima discordanza di opinioni tra i 2 poi ne riparliamo, che di abbinamenti del genere ne ho visti un bel pò


 non comprendo bene come si possa parlare in questi termini .
pazienza


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Concordo pienamente*
> 
> 
> Santoro ha compreso bene che non stava facendo una critica sul contenuto, ma stava facendo una critica professionale e questo sì che è oltre che scortese scorretto!
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. A cosa serve un dibattito “falsato”: a nulla.
Se lei ha avuto questa impressione ha fatto benissimo ad esprimerla,
Se durante un processo il giudice addotta procedimenti di parte, l'avvocato deve starsene zitto e parlare solo alla fine del processo?

 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KcGp-8NsAJs 

 
L'Annunziata è stata garbata anche dopo che Santoro l'ha accusata di dire delle fesserie e volgarità.
Dire poi “Ma che cosa vuoi? Stai acquisendo dei meriti nei confronti di qualcuno dicendo queste cose?” fa proprio schifo.
Poi le ha tolto la parola dicendo “Facciamo parlare i giovani, non sprechiamo tempo con queste sciocchezze”.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo.
> Non mi chino prona solo perchè ho un po' di mal di schiena e son stufa di guardar negli angoli





























ecco brava, che ho le scarpe infangate e mi imbarazza che si vedano da vicino


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Poi le ha tolto la parola dicendo “Facciamo parlare i giovani, non sprechiamo tempo con queste sciocchezze”.


da vero professionista qual'è...oltrechè signore...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non comprendo bene come si possa parlare in questi termini .
> pazienza


perchè?
quali termini e per quale motivo non comprendi?


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No lei ha detto che la trasmissione non doveva essere fatta così e che avrebbe dovuto esssere impostata diversamente, sottolineando che è il suo mestiere e che lei sa come si fa una trasmissione..
> Ha fatto una critica a lui come giornalista e come persona.
> Se lo fanno a te sul lavoro davanti a un consiglio di amministratori o clienti (non conosco il tuo lavoro) tu accetti?
> Io sbranerei chi si azzardasse a una tale scorrettezza.


a chi viene fatto un tal appunto ed è certo di essersi comportato diversamente non viene in mente di saltare alla gola e sminuire chi ha espresso l'opinione, se sei certo di aver lavorato bene chiedi in cosa hai dato quell'impressione ....... soprattutto se sei davanti ai datori di lavoro o ai clienti ...... l'eventuale supercazziata si fa in privato .... se si è professionali e professionisti ...... saltandogli alla gola gli dai ragione perchè non sai spiegare cosa ti ha fatto ritenere quello il modo migliore di condurre il lavoro, mentre se hai fatto il lavoro in coscenza puoi spiegare perchè hai scelto quella strada invece di un'altra senza alzare nemmeno la voce


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha detto che era sfacciatamente pro palestina ed era verissimo.
> .
> dimmi che non è vero che era esattamente così


Io sono iscritta alla lista di anno zero, ogni settimana sono informata riguardo la trasmissione che andra' in onda ... la mail che ho ricevuto, e come me tanti altri compresi gli ospiti e' questa:


*
La guerra dei bambini*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buongiorno ,
 Vi ringraziamo molto per le risposte alle nostre mail. Vi riteniamo parte di una  redazione allargata che con i suoi suggerimenti ha contributo ha focalizzare il  tema della prossima puntata. 

La puntata di Annozero di domani 15 gennaio  si intitola "La guerra dei bambini". Che immagini e che notizie arrivano dalla  Striscia di Gaza? Ci sono cose non raccontate e filtrate dalla propaganda delle  parti in guerra nel conflitto? Ci sono dei limiti nelle risposte militari agli  attacchi, limiti che riguardano l?incolumità delle popolazioni civili, dei  bambini? 

La guerra che si sta combattendo nella Striscia di Gaza,  l?attacco israeliano alle postazioni di Hamas in risposta al lancio dei missili  su Israele sta provocando moltissime vittime tra la popolazione civile. I  bambini sono tra i più esposti, soprattutto quando vengono colpite le scuole  come a Jabalia. L?attacco ha provocato reazioni in tutti i Paesi, compresa  l?Italia, con manifestazioni come quella di Milano dove sono state bruciate le  bandiere israeliane. 

Le immagini arrivate dalla Striscia di Gaza  muoveranno gli interrogativi con gli ospiti in studio. Riccardo Pacifici,  Presidente della comunità ebraica di Roma; la scrittrice israeliana Manuela  Dviri, da anni impegnata per la pace tra israeliani e palestinesi; il  giornalista di Al Jazeera-International per l?Europa Claudio Lavanga, le  giornaliste Lucia Annunziata e Rula Jebreal e l?analista militare Andrea  Nativi.
A domani sera
Redazione Annozero[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


[/FONT]Quindi tutti sapevono di cosa si sarebbe parlato/discusso ... l' Annunziata l'ha fatta fuori dal vasino.


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè?
> quali termini e per quale motivo non comprendi?


 amichetti di merende ...etc
puoi non condividerli ma queste espressioni riferite a due professionisti sono esagerate e fuori luogo


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> da vero professionista qual'è...oltrechè signore...


Brugoletta miabella, nelle questioni Importanti l'eleganza si lascia ai sarti.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brugoletta miabella, nelle questioni Importanti l'eleganza si lascia ai sarti.


non sono d'accordo marì
la frase lasciamo parlare i giovani era squallida inutile e maleducata e ha fatto capire a tutti che si sentiva in difetto.
Sei su una televisione pubblica, pagata coi soldi degli spettatori , non a casa tua.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> amichetti di merende ...etc
> puoi non condividerli ma queste espressioni riferite a due professionisti sono esagerate e fuori luogo


di professionale in loro c'è solo il marciare serrati sul nemico di turno eh


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono iscritta alla lista di anno zero, ogni settimana sono informata riguardo la trasmissione che andra' in onda ... la mail che ho ricevuto, e come me tanti altri compresi gli ospiti e' questa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male che esisti!

viele kusse von die Ninna


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> da vero professionista qual'è...oltrechè signore...



Ragazzi sarò molto di parte, sarò troppo antiberlusconiana, sarò troppo nauseata, ma io in Santoro vedo prima l'uomo e poi il giornalista.
Non so io come reagirei se mi togliessero tutto quello percui ho sgobbato, e se miei colleghi nella mia stessa situazione muoiono di collera, perchè un criminale in Italia diventa ministro e in un normale altro paese del mondo viene decapitato.
Santoro da quando è tornato è diverso, lo vedo anche io, ma è un uomo troppo avvelenato, e se una cretina si piega al suddetto criminale, e si permette pure di insultare la sua trasmissione.. è stato fin troppo signore a non cacciarla lui.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ragazzi sarò molto di parte, sarò troppo antiberlusconiana, sarò troppo nauseata, ma io in Santoro vedo prima l'uomo e poi il giornalista.
> Non so io come reagirei se mi togliessero tutto quello percui ho sgobbato, e se miei colleghi nella mia stessa situazione muoiono di collera, perchè un criminale in Italia diventa ministro e in un normale altro paese del mondo viene decapitato.
> Santoro da quando è tornato è diverso, lo vedo anche io, ma è un uomo troppo avvelenato, e se una cretina si piega al suddetto criminale, e si permette pure di insultare la sua trasmissione.. è stato fin troppo signore a non cacciarla lui.


io odio forse più di te berlusconi, ma santoro lavorando in televisione non può fare come gli pare.
ti ricordo che con l'annunziata il nano aveva alzato i tacchi e se ne era andato..


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Meno male che esisti!
> 
> viele kusse von die Ninna



Cos'e'?


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cos'e'?


tanti baci da ninna


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tanti baci da ninna


In quale lingua?


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> In quale lingua?


credo svedese...ma è simile al tedesco


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo svedese...ma è simile al tedesco


Grazie comunque.


----------



## brugola (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie comunque.


comunque??
è una traduzione perfetta sai??


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> comunque??
> è una traduzione perfetta sai??


Allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   pero', non fare battute cattive riguardo a questa faccina


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2w9wtbf8
> 
> Non smetterò mai di dire che la rovina dell'Italia è la sinistra.
> La signora Annunziata è una delle tante piegatasi al cavaliere. Non a caso dopo l'abbandono dello studio ( stesso gesto del nano) è stata elogiata dal signor Fini.
> ...


Io penso che la rovina dell'Italia è l'ignoranza, la volgarità ed il guardare esclusivamente il proprio personale tornaconto della nostra società, che inevitabilmente ha prodotto una classe politica inadeguata e autoreferenziale che non perde occasione di strumentalizzare qualsiasi cosa.

Santoro spesso non mi piace ma nella sua dichiarata faziosità è almeno più onesto di tanti altri.

La bacchettata dell'Annunziata purtroppo è maldestra come l'allora appunto della Gardini sulla frequentazione dei servizi femminili della Camera da parte di Luxuria: inutile e ridicola. La Gardini è scomparsa dalla circolazione.... Certi "piegamenti" si dovrebbero fare con maggiore astuzia e savoir faire. Vespa docet.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se l'amichetto è travaglio
> chi trova un amico trova un tesoro.


pure a me piace troppo....che ci posso fare?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*vulviet*



> Vulvia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io penso che la rovina dell'Italia è l'ignoranza, la volgarità ed il guardare esclusivamente il proprio personale tornaconto della nostra società, che inevitabilmente ha prodotto una classe politica inadeguata e autoreferenziale che non perde occasione di strumentalizzare qualsiasi cosa.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure a me piace troppo....che ci posso fare?


concordando con vulvia
 trovo insopportabile la volgarità e l'ignoranza ....e sono due elementi che non si possono attribuire  a santoro, tantomeno a travaglio


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*mine*



Minerva ha detto:


> concordando con vulvia
> trovo insopportabile la volgarità e l'ignoranza ....e sono due elementi che non si possono attribuire a santoro, tantomeno a travaglio


 
Da parte del piu' importante organo di comunicazione è gravissimo...e i danni...ce li ciucciamo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

pimpe, fondiamo un partito?


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordando con vulvia
> trovo insopportabile la volgarità e l'ignoranza ....e sono due elementi che non si possono attribuire  a santoro, tantomeno a travaglio


quindi spulciare in ogni dove ma prendere ed esporre esclusivamente le parti che supportano la propria tesi, ignorando e ridicolizzando chi tende a comporre il quadro completo di tutte le informazioni, come lo chiamiamo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che questo fanno mimi e cocò eh


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quindi spulciare in ogni dove ma prendere ed esporre esclusivamente le parti che supportano la propria tesi, ignorando e ridicolizzando chi tende a comporre il quadro completo di tutte le informazioni, come lo chiamiamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non li conosco, spiace


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Gennaio 2009)

io non vi capisco. Al di là dell'argomento della trasmissione mi domando come possiate negare e non condannare l'atteggiamento maleducato, fazioso ( NON POSSO CREDERE CHE QUALCUNO SANO DI MENTE POSSA NEGARE CHE SANTORO E' VERGOGNOSAMENTE FAZIOSO) e inelegante di un signore nei confronti di una signora con l'aggravante di essere su una tv pubblica della quale non si è padroni.
Solo la battuta sui giovani è bella triste.

O siccome alcuni lo ritengono un buon giornalista gli è concesso tutto?

basterebbe un po' di umiltà : è un bravo professionista ( io non lo considero tale) ma ha toppato e spesso e volentieri è umorale e aggressivo come tutte le prime donne della rai.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> quindi spulciare in ogni dove ma *prendere ed esporre esclusivamente le parti che supportano la propria tesi, ignorando e ridicolizzando chi tende a comporre il quadro completo di tutte le informazioni*, come lo chiamiamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo fanno tutti oggi in Italia.

Come ti spieghi che in un telegiornale Tremonti dica una cifra sui conti pubblici e Bersani dica l'esatto opposto? E spetti al telespettatore (non più cittadino, bada bene) giudicare in base alla propria sensazione cosa sia vero o meno... 

Santoro è solo uno che lo fa più a carte scoperte di altri.

Non lo difendo mica eh? Spesso dà fastidio anche a me.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non vi capisco. Al di là dell'argomento della trasmissione mi domando come possiate negare e non condannare l'atteggiamento maleducato, fazioso ( NON POSSO CREDERE CHE QUALCUNO SANO DI MENTE POSSA NEGARE CHE SANTORO E' VERGOGNOSAMENTE FAZIOSO) e inelegante di un signore nei confronti di una signora con l'aggravante di essere su una tv pubblica della quale non si è padroni.
> Solo la battuta sui giovani è bella triste.
> 
> O siccome alcuni lo ritengono un buon giornalista gli è concesso tutto?
> ...


mi vuoi sposare?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non vi capisco. Al di là dell'argomento della trasmissione mi domando come possiate negare e non condannare l'atteggiamento maleducato, fazioso ( NON POSSO CREDERE CHE QUALCUNO SANO DI MENTE POSSA NEGARE CHE SANTORO E' VERGOGNOSAMENTE FAZIOSO) e inelegante di un signore nei confronti di una signora con l'aggravante di essere su una tv pubblica della quale non si è padroni.
> Solo la battuta sui giovani è bella triste.
> 
> O siccome alcuni lo ritengono un buon giornalista gli è concesso tutto?
> ...


 
Asu...tutta linformazione è compromessa. quella televisiva.

i telegiornali di rai uno e rai due fanno schifo.le osservi come danno le informazioni? i tempi, le priorità, i tagli?

l'informazione televisiva è in mano a quelllo  li'...

non sono in grado di essere obbiettiva con Santoro perchè non lo seguo con una certa costanza, ma quando parla lo comprendo e mi piace, e l'amichetto suo Travaglio mi piace ancora di piu'...

Ha sbagliato, ha esagerato con l'annuziata, ma credo nella sua intelligenza e professionalità...e magari dietro le quinte chissà che è successo...

insomma,onestamente non ho voglia di lapidarlo. è uno dei pochi programmi che si possono ancora ascoltare con interesse.aiutano quantomeno a sollecitare le sinapsi.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> lo fanno tutti oggi in Italia.
> 
> Come ti spieghi che in un telegiornale Tremonti dica una cifra sui conti pubblici e Bersani dica l'esatto opposto? E spetti al telespettatore (non più cittadino, bada bene) giudicare in base alla propria sensazione cosa sia vero o meno...
> 
> ...


quella è pura e semplice paraculaggine  

	
	
		
		
	


	













è da quei conti che giustificano ogni scelta fatta dai rispettivi partiti e governi 

se è per quello mi fa venire l'orticaria anche quello che conduce matrix, una volta ha fatto una sceneggiata simile a quella di santoro di cui si sta parlando


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asu...tutta linformazione è compromessa. quella televisiva.
> 
> i telegiornali di rai uno e rai due fanno schifo.
> 
> ...


l'informazione sulla rai è sempre stata in mano al governo di turno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





trovo molto più interessante omnibus (quando non c'è la biondina a condurre)


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> l'informazione sulla rai è sempre stata in mano al governo di turno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già...e al vaticano.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non vi capisco. Al di là dell'argomento della trasmissione mi domando come possiate negare e non condannare l'atteggiamento maleducato, fazioso ( NON POSSO CREDERE CHE QUALCUNO SANO DI MENTE POSSA NEGARE CHE SANTORO E' VERGOGNOSAMENTE FAZIOSO) e inelegante di un signore nei confronti di una signora con l'aggravante di essere su una tv pubblica della quale non si è padroni.
> Solo la battuta sui giovani è bella triste.
> 
> O siccome alcuni lo ritengono un buon giornalista gli è concesso tutto?
> ...


Proprio perchè è dichiaratamente e vergognosamente fazioso, proprio un'Annunziata non avrebbe dovuto fingere di essere la "santa" del giornalismo.. credo miri ad altro e lo ha fatto sfruttando in modo poco furbo un collega. Cosa c'è di strano nel dichiarare che Santoro è fazioso??

Floris, Vespa, Mentana, Feltri, la stessa Annunziata, i vari giornali non sono anch'essi faziosi? La cosa peggiore è che lì la persuasione diventa più sottile meno manifesta e si guardano bene dal dichiararla..


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *quella è pura e semplice paraculaggine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magari lo fosse. E' *propaganda*, senza che vi sia una seria inchiesta giornalistica a fornire informazioni veritiere.

Altro che risate, se ci penso piango fino alla fine dei miei giorni.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> magari lo fosse. E' *propaganda*, senza che vi sia una seria inchiesta giornalistica a fornire informazioni veritiere.
> 
> Altro che risate, se ci penso piango fino alla fine dei miei giorni.


è propaganda se si considera gli italiani una massa di cretini ..... altrimenti è paraculaggine, in fondo si potrebbe dar ragione alla sinistra che il tesoretto c'era , nella forma del mantenimento di tutti gli amichetti di tutti i partiti ... rifondazione compresa, segandoli tutti il tesoretto tanto ventilato ma mai provato, viene fuori


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

ah, comunque non dovrebbe essere il giornalismo a provare come stan messi i conti italiani, quelli dovrebbero essere accessibili a tutti gli italiani, visto che son soldi nostri e dovrebbero essere usati per noi


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono iscritta alla lista di anno zero, ogni settimana sono informata riguardo la trasmissione che andra' in onda ... la mail che ho ricevuto, e come me tanti altri compresi gli ospiti e' questa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè stai dicendo che una simile comunicazione non è prodroma ad impiantare una trasmissione a senso unico? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E proprio per quello (la manifesta faziosità) se qualcuno fa osservare che si poteva dar spazio anche ad altre voci, lo fa per propria visibilità e non per dovere di cronaca e merita di esser villanamente zittito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altro che baffone qui!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che una simile comunicazione non è prodroma ad impiantare una trasmissione a senso unico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche tu però eh ..... gli altri si riproducono per clonazione già adulti, quindi non esser villano


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

santoro non è la prima volta che sbaglia ma questo non vanifica trasmissioni uniche giornalisticamente parlando ;
trattando  di mafia andando in bocca al leone e di collusione in casa del diavolo


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> è propaganda se si considera gli italiani una massa di cretini ..... altrimenti è paraculaggine, in fondo si potrebbe dar ragione alla sinistra che il tesoretto c'era , nella forma del mantenimento di tutti gli amichetti di tutti i partiti ... rifondazione compresa, segandoli tutti il tesoretto tanto ventilato ma mai provato, viene fuori


capirai che differenza quando il risultato non cambia..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *santoro non è la prima volta che sbaglia* ma questo non vanifica trasmissioni uniche giornalisticamente parlando ;
> trattando di mafia andando in bocca al leone e di collusione in casa del diavolo


Mi pare il discorso vertesse sulla valutazione di un comportamento corretto o meno nel caso specifico...

Quindi siam d'accordo che con l'Annunziata ha sbagliato mi pare...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> capirai che differenza quando il risultato non cambia..


beh, prova ad andare di fronte a loro e dirgli entrambe le cose, la differenza sta nella reazione ..... credo che la parola scelta da me provocherebbe reazioni da coda di paglia   

	
	
		
		
	


	





la tua nessuna, visto che è quello per cui la vogliono far passare 

mia opinione ovviamente


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che una simile comunicazione non è prodroma ad impiantare una trasmissione a senso unico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facciamola semplice, e' un po come i 3d nei forum ... se l'argomento non mi piace non ci entro, al massimo leggo e basta ... la signora Annunziata sapeva in anticipo l'argomento di quella serata, ma lei non aveva voglia di parlarne, ha voluto solo criticare il lavoro di altri colleghi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh, prova ad andare di fronte a loro e dirgli entrambe le cose, la differenza sta nella reazione ..... credo che la parola scelta da me provocherebbe reazioni da coda di paglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?

puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che una simile comunicazione non è prodroma ad impiantare una trasmissione a senso unico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti urta tanto se si fa UNA tramissione a favore di bambini uccisi?

boh?


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Facciamola semplice, e' un po come i 3d nei forum ... se l'argomento non mi piace non ci entro, al massimo leggo e basta ... la signora Annunziata sapeva in anticipo l'argomento di quella serata, ma lei non aveva voglia di parlarne, ha voluto solo criticare il lavoro di altri colleghi.


come riportato da te l'argomento erano i bambini in guerra ... mi risulterebbe che ci siano bambini in entrambi i territori


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ah, comunque non dovrebbe essere il giornalismo a provare come stan messi i conti italiani, quelli dovrebbero essere accessibili a tutti gli italiani, visto che son soldi nostri e dovrebbero essere usati per noi


ecco l'hai detto, manca la trasparenza.
Le inchieste giornalistiche hanno mandato a casa governi e presidenti. Non direi che non sono importanti per far sapere cosa succede. Dubito che saprei leggere il bilancio di una nazione..


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ecco l'hai detto, manca la trasparenza.
> Le inchieste giornalistiche hanno mandato a casa governi e presidenti. Non direi che non sono importanti per far sapere cosa succede. Dubito che saprei leggere il bilancio di una nazione..


non mi fido della maggior parte dei giornalisti, proprio perchè ampiamente e risaputamente faziosi


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> ti urta tanto se si fa UNA tramissione a favore di bambini uccisi?
> 
> boh?


Sicura di aver capito cosa ho scritto?


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> come riportato da te l'argomento erano i bambini in guerra ... mi risulterebbe che ci siano bambini in entrambi i territori



... vogliamo far parlare le CIFRE? ... meglio di no, non credi?


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non mi fido della maggior parte dei giornalisti, proprio perchè ampiamente e risaputamente faziosi


vabbè.. era il punto di partenza del mio ragionamento il constatare che non ci sono serie inchieste giornalistiche e TUTTI sono faziosi: la differenza di Santoro è che lo fa manifestamente e lo si vorrebbe "far fuori", professionalmente parlado, per questo.

Il suo eccesso può piacere o far vomitare ma denuncia una modalità comune.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che una simile comunicazione non è prodroma ad impiantare una trasmissione a senso unico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quando e troppo e troppo! 11 morti (soldati israeliani) contro 1.200 (1/3 bambini e donne) e noi ci preoccupiamo che non abiamo dato voce!

a chi?


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura di aver capito cosa ho scritto?


 
a sto punto devo aver frainteso!  mo vado a rileggere!

scusa!


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura di aver capito cosa ho scritto?


 
sicuramente tu scrivi in un italiano troppo avanti per me!


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

prima che mi sgridate!

mene vado e non parto anché qui!

giuro giurissimmo!

bacio a tutti quelli che vogliono la pace per tutti, gialli, rossi, neri e bianchi!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> prima che mi sgridate!
> 
> mene vado e non parto anché qui!
> 
> ...



Ma dove vai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ti arrendi troppo in fretta


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> quando e troppo e troppo! 11 morti (soldati israeliani) contro 1.200 (1/3 bambini e donne) e noi ci preoccupiamo che non abiamo dato voce!
> 
> a chi?
> 
> ...


Cerco di farmi capire meglio.

Se presento una sola prospettiva, tolgo a quella prospettiva valore, in quanto troverò sempre chi, sentiendo una sola campana, potrà pensare che non è obiettiva o è esagerata.

E' dal contradittorio fra chi professa verità opposte, quindi specie in casi come questi, che può scaturire una visione più oggettiva e anche più credibile dei fatti.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dove vai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
torno nel mio angolo sola soletta "Viva Palestina" e magari mi metto a lavorare a uncino visto che non ce nessuuunooooooo....

scerzo! ho da lavorare! dovrei lavorare!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cerco di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Se presento una sola prospettiva, tolgo a quella prospettiva valore, in quanto troverò sempre chi, sentiendo una sola campana, potrà pensare che non è obiettiva o è esagerata.
> 
> E' dal contradittorio fra chi professa verità opposte, quindi specie in casi come questi, che può scaturire una visione più oggettiva e anche più credibile dei fatti.


Hai ragione. L'Annunziata poteva portare le ragioni di Israele ma non l'ha fatto, neanche lei.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cerco di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Se presento una sola prospettiva, tolgo a quella prospettiva valore, in quanto troverò sempre chi, sentiendo una sola campana, potrà pensare che non è obiettiva o è esagerata.
> 
> E' dal contradittorio fra chi professa verità opposte, quindi specie in casi come questi, che può scaturire una visione più oggettiva e anche più credibile dei fatti.


 
sai la sfiga! é che purtroppo quelli che dovevano essere dal altra parte si sono messi a dire cose che non centravano nulla e per questo non ce stato un equio dibattito!

quelli che dovevano essere dalla parte di Israele non hanno avuto nulla di elevante da dire approposito al fatto attuale! continuavano a rimuginare nel vecchio e parlare di altro! normale che Santoro allora gli bloccava!

anche i palestinesi che parlavano non dicevano proprio quel che dovevano! ma almeno parlavano di oggi, non di ieri!

il problama é che la gente non e informata! oltre a pensare che sono un mucchio di arabi che si uccidono tra di loro!

ci vorebbe un programma culturale che spiegasse veramente la storia! con gente da tutte due le parti con i controcogl.!

ecco che ci vorebbe!


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. L'Annunziata poteva portare le ragioni di Israele ma non l'ha fatto, neanche lei.


mancavano persone di peso che parlassero dei fatti!

tutte due partis!

questo é stato un errore!


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non mi fido della maggior parte dei giornalisti, proprio perchè ampiamente e risaputamente faziosi


 basta leggerli tutti ed avere una discreta capacità di giudizio.
l'obiettività vera non esiste per nessuno di noi ma è una ragione per allargare la visione , non per restringerla per diffidenza


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cerco di farmi capire meglio.
> 
> Se presento una sola prospettiva, tolgo a quella prospettiva valore, in quanto troverò sempre chi, sentiendo una sola campana, potrà pensare che non è obiettiva o è esagerata.
> 
> E' dal contradittorio fra chi professa verità opposte, quindi specie in casi come questi, che può scaturire una visione più oggettiva e anche più credibile dei fatti.



Chi ti dice che Santoro la prossima puntata non la dedichi ad Israele?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che Santoro la prossima puntata non la dedichi ad Israele?


L'uccellino di Del Piero...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sai la sfiga! é che purtroppo quelli che dovevano essere dal altra parte si sono messi a dire cose che non centravano nulla e per questo non ce stato un equio dibattito!
> 
> quelli che dovevano essere dalla parte di Israele non hanno avuto nulla di elevante da dire approposito al fatto attuale! continuavano a rimuginare nel vecchio e parlare di altro! normale che Santoro allora gli bloccava!
> 
> ...


Sinceramente le varie trasmissioni che ho ascoltato e che han avuto un minimo di dibattito fra palestinesi ed israeliani, cercando di dar voce agli uni e agli altri, han sempre finito per tornare al '48 e al "chi ha rubato la terra a chi" "chi c'era prima" "chi ha sfruttato/devastato quelle terre" "chi ha attaccato/si è difeso per primo".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Credo che occorrerà almeno un'altra generazione perchè possano cercare una soluzione davvero praticabile....


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'uccellino di Del Piero...


...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente le varie trasmissioni che ho ascoltato e che han avuto un minimo di dibattito fra palestinesi ed israeliani, cercando di dar voce agli uni e agli altri, han sempre finito per tornare al '48 e al "chi ha rubato la terra a chi" "chi c'era prima" "chi ha sfruttato/devastato quelle terre" "chi ha attaccato/si è difeso per primo"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora bene ha fatto Santoro per tenere il riflettore sull'attualità a dedicare la puntata a un preciso aspetto ben circoscritto.

L'idea di una presunta possibile equidistanza all'interno di una stessa trasmissione è fuorviante, ma è stata ripetuta talmente tante volte che la si dà come assioma da cui far partire ogni ragionamento e valutazione.

Sarebbe come se per studiare i Romani si dovesse studiare contemporaneamente tutti i paesi del Mediterraneo e dell'Euoropa nella stessa lezione per non essere di parte o se il docente universitario che tiene un corso su Leopardi dovesse parlare pure di Foscolo.

E' molto più corretto esaminare le questioni separatamente proprio per evitare scontri sterili che portano poi all'idea che i problemi siano irrisolvibili o risolvibili solo con la violenza ...magari esterna. 

Con l'Annunziata Santoro ha perso le staffe, ma è stato attaccato in modo provocatorio e nello stesso modo lui ha risposto. Meglio avrebbe fatto a non farlo, proprio per non consentire di dare spazio a polemiche non centrate.
Per quanto riguarda "facciamo parlare i giovani" non poteva che essere una scelta e non un'offesa essendo i due coetanei e, se non erro, pure dello stesso paese.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*E TI PAREVA ...*

*L'esercito israeliano chiarisce che lascerà comunque alcuni uomini nella Striscia
Il ministro degli Esteri Livni: 'Apertura definitiva dei confini legata alla liberazione di Shalit'*

*Ritiro da Gaza non sarà completo
Ban Ki-Moon tra le macerie*

*Autorizzata dal premier Olmert la visita del segretario delle Nazioni Unite*








                                                         Nel campo di Jabaliya


*GAZA - *In un'atmosfera di relativa ma sostanziale tranquillità, prosegue il ripiegamento delle truppe israeliane dalle posizioni su cui si erano attestate durante i 22 giorni dell'Operazione "Piombo Fuso" nella Striscia di Gaza. Il ritiro, ha precisato una portavoce dell'esercito, Avital Liebovich, non sarà comunque totale. Mentre il ministro degli Esteri, Tzipi Livni, ha detto che l'apertura definitiva dei confini tra Israele e l'enclave palestinese è "legata" alla liberazione del caporale Gilad Shalit, prigioniero delle milizie di Hamas da due anni e mezzo. Intanto oggi il segretario dell'Onu Ban Ki-moon visita la Striscia: è il primo leader internazionale a entrare nel territorio palestinese dall'inizio delle ostilità, per constatare l'entità dei danni. 

*Il ritiro*. L'esercito ha indirettamente smentito le indiscrezioni, filtrate ieri sui mass media israeliani, secondo cui l'intenzione dello stato maggiore sarebbe stata quella di lasciare completamente Gaza prima dell'avvento di Obama come nuovo presidente degli Stati Uniti, così da non creare imbarazzo fin dalle battute iniziali a un tradizionale e fondamentale alleato. 

"Dipenderà dalla situazione concreta sul terreno", hanno commentato a loro volta fonti riservate del ministero della Difesa israeliano. "Stiamo progressivamente riducendo il numero dei nostri uomini nella Striscia di Gaza, ma le unità al di fuori di quel territorio le teniamo in allerta, allo scopo di reagire con rapidità a qualsiasi tipo di circostanza".

 Oggi il ministro degli Esteri Livni ha fatto sapere che Israele non è disposto a concedere alcuna apertura definitiva dei varchi di confine "fino a quando non avrà ricevuto rassicurazioni sul destino del caporale Gilad Shalit". "Se Hamas vuole ottenere qualcosa da Israele - ha intimato la Livni - noi vogliamo recuperare qualcosa, vale a dire Gilad Shalit". 

*La visita del segretario Onu*. Ban Ki-moon è arrivato a Gaza intorno a mezzogiorno, ora locale: è il primo leader internazionale a entrare nella Striscia dopo tre settimane di guerra, una visita autorizzata dal premier israeliano Ehud Olmert. Ban è entrato dal valico di confine di Erez insieme ad alcuni rappresentanti della stampa, con l'obiettivo di constatare l'entità dei danni subiti dalla popolazione palestinese. 

Il segretario generale delle Nazioni Unite ha voluto in particolare visitare la scuola dell'Unrwa colpita da proiettili israeliani, che hanno provocato una strage. La situazione è "straziante" ha detto, chiedendo che sull'episodio venga aperta un'inchiesta. "E' stato un attacco indegno e totalmente inaccettabile alle Nazioni Unite'', ha dichiarato Ban. ''Ci deve essere un'inchiesta approfondita - ha proseguito - una spiegazione completa per assicurare che non si ripeta piu. I responsabili devono rendere conto delle loro azioni davanti a un appropriato sistema giudiziario''. Dopo il sopralluogo nella Striscia, Ban Ki-Moon è atteso a Sderot, la città israeliana più bersagliata in questi mesi dai razzi palestinesi. 

                                                     Intanto la tregua tiene, ma a Gaza si continua a morire: stamane due bambini sono rimasti uccisi in seguito all'esplosione accidentale di materiale abbandonato sul terreno dalle forze israeliane. Oggi, mentre Ban Ki-moon iniziava la sua visita, la tensione è salita quando una pattuglia militare israeliana è stata attaccata da miliziani palestinesi al valico di Kissufim. Poco dopo si è appreso dal campo profughi di Jabalya che un agricoltore era stato ucciso da colpi d'arma da fuoco: non è escluso un legame tra questi due episodi. 
_Corriere 20 gennaio 2009_


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora bene ha fatto Santoro per tenere il riflettore sull'attualità a dedicare la puntata a un preciso aspetto ben circoscritto.
> 
> L'idea di una presunta possibile equidistanza all'interno di una stessa trasmissione è fuorviante, ma è stata ripetuta talmente tante volte che la si dà come assioma da cui far partire ogni ragionamento e valutazione.
> 
> ...


Non ho visto la trasmissione ma tutti qui dicono che è stata faziosa e che Santoro è sempre fazioso ma è onesto e trasparente.
L'Annunziata ha solo detto che la trasmissione era faziosa: ha detto quello che tutti hanno qui confermato.
Non credo che Santoro abbia fatto del sarcasmo sull'età dell'Annunziata, ma ha fatto molto peggio.
Santoro non ha dato della faziosa all'Annunziata, le ha dato della giornalista "venduta" che è molto più grave. E l'ha fatto usando il mezzo televisivo che è come sparare con un cannone su una persona.
Ha detto: “Ma che cosa vuoi? Stai acquisendo dei meriti nei confronti di qualcuno dicendo queste cose?”
Se io fossi l'Annunziata denuncerei Santoro e chiederei i danni.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Qualcosa si muove nella rete*

VIVA INTERNET!

Nel web se ne parla ovunque ... visto che in TIBBU' chi lo fa viene accusato di tutto e di piu' ...

WE WILL NOT GO DOWN (_Song for Gaza_) 

http://guidoromeo.nova100.ilsole24ore.com/

qui troverete anche il testo oltre il video

http://affendina.blogspot.com/2009/01/michael-heart-we-will-not-go-down-song.html


Basta digitare in google - song for Gaza Michael Heart - ed escono tutti


----------



## Nobody (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *No lei ha detto che la trasmissione non doveva essere fatta così e che avrebbe dovuto esssere impostata diversamente, sottolineando che è il suo mestiere e che lei sa come si fa una trasmissione..*
> Ha fatto una critica a lui come giornalista e come persona.
> Se lo fanno a te sul lavoro davanti a un consiglio di amministratori o clienti (non conosco il tuo lavoro) tu accetti?
> Io sbranerei chi si azzardasse a una tale scorrettezza.


Esattamente. E non contenta, dopo un primo accenno di Santoro, che le chiedeva in maniera cortese di non unirsi almeno lei al coro che già lo critica, ha voluto continuare a dar pagelle...
In ogni caso, se essere faziosi vuol dire, per una volta, dare la voce alle vittime di un massacro orrendo, ben venga la faziosità.


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> * Vespa docet.*


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zJELIFh2lvA


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> VIVA INTERNET!
> 
> Nel web se ne parla ovunque ... visto che in TIBBU' chi lo fa viene accusato di tutto e di piu' ...
> 
> ...


 
toccante!

mi vuoi fare piangere sul lavoro?


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho visto la trasmissione ma tutti qui dicono che è stata faziosa e che Santoro è sempre fazioso ma è onesto e trasparente.
> L'Annunziata ha solo detto che la trasmissione era faziosa: ha detto quello che tutti hanno qui confermato.
> Non credo che Santoro abbia fatto del sarcasmo sull'età dell'Annunziata, ma ha fatto molto peggio.
> Santoro non ha dato della faziosa all'Annunziata, le ha dato della giornalista "venduta" che è molto più grave. E l'ha fatto usando il mezzo televisivo che è come sparare con un cannone su una persona.
> ...


Santoro ha mica tanto torto!

dai Giobbe, maleducata come é la Annunziata sela merita!

lei chi é per dire a Santoro come deve gestire il suo programma?

ochhio per occhio.... non ti ricordi?


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente le varie trasmissioni che ho ascoltato e che han avuto un minimo di dibattito fra palestinesi ed israeliani, cercando di dar voce agli uni e agli altri, han sempre finito per tornare al '48 e al "chi ha rubato la terra a chi" "chi c'era prima" "chi ha sfruttato/devastato quelle terre" "chi ha attaccato/si è difeso per primo"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verità!


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L'esercito israeliano chiarisce che lascerà comunque alcuni uomini nella Striscia*
> *Il ministro degli Esteri Livni: 'Apertura definitiva dei confini legata alla liberazione di Shalit'*
> 
> *Ritiro da Gaza non sarà completo
> ...


 
tanti giornalisti oggi non sono potuti entrare a Gaza!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> ochhio per occhio.... non ti ricordi?
















professi pace a tutto spiano e poi mi esci con ste frasi


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> professi pace a tutto spiano e poi mi esci con ste frasi


stavo citando la bibbia!

in frase mie;

se ti comporti male allora devi aspettarti che si comportano male con te!

meglio prof.?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> stavo citando la bibbia!
> 
> in frase mie;
> 
> ...


bla bla bla bla....facendo così non finirà mai


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bla bla bla bla....facendo così non finirà mai


stavamo parlando di Santoro e Annunziata e non della guerra!

se io mi comporto bene con te, Asudem, penso che sia più facile che tu ti comporti bene con me!

se ti tratto male non credo che mi tratteresti bene!

tutti qui.... ciao!


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

*NUOVI ITALIANI * *di Corrado Giustiniani* 






La guerra dei bambini in tv: ha ragione Michele Santoro
pubblicato il 19-01-2009 alle 14:03



Non credo di uscire dal seminato de “I nuovi italiani” se dico la mia sulla puntata di _Annozero_ intitolata “La Guerra dei bambini”, che tante polemiche ha suscitato nei confronti del conduttore Michele Santoro. Non esco dal seminato, perché in studio o in collegamento con Santoro c'erano diversi “nuovi italiani”, immigrati palestinesi ma anche giovani israeliani che vivono nel nostro paese. E poi perché la sfida della convivenza fra religioni diverse è una delle più complesse che si pongono in tutti i paesi di immigrazione, Italia compresa, e quella guerra è un letale controspot alla convivenza. 

Intanto, sono convinto che molti giornalisti che hanno scritto di quella puntata, non l'abbiano vista attentamente. Non c'è da stupirsi che questo accada. _Annozero_ va in onda in diretta, e alla nove di sera i giornalisti dei quotidiani sono impegnati nella chiusura della prima edizione, difficile che abbiano due ore di tempo da dedicare tutte a Santoro, a meno che non vi siano state polemiche politiche preventive, che suscitano una particolare attesa proprio per quella puntata. Così, a informarli sono per lo più le agenzie di stampa, che nei loro servizi riportano le battute più salienti dei personaggi intervenuti. Credo, soltanto per fare un esempio fra i tanti possibili, che potrebbe non aver visto _Annozero _Giovanni Valentini, saggista e commentatore di cose televisive, autore su Repubblica di un fondo, dal titolo “La parabola del tribuno tv”, che a me è parso squilibrato ed esageratamente livoroso nei confronti di Santoro: se l'avesse seguita con attenzione, avrebbe certamente montato il suo ragionamento in modo diverso. Visionando la cassetta della trasmissione o  la registrazione su Internet della stessa, vi sarebbe la possibilità di dare il giorno successivo un giudizio più pertinente e obiettivo. Ma per pigrizia si tralascia quest'incombenza. Anche perché decidere di fare un passo indietro sarebbe comunque imbarazzante. 

Giovedì 15 gennaio ero libero, e ho potuto vedere a casa mia, dall'inizio alla fine, la puntata sulla guerra di Gaza. Quasi nessuno ha colto che il vero valore aggiunto della trasmissione stava in uno straordinario_ reportage _iniziale che mostrava i cadaveri dei bambini uccisi dalle bombe, e il trasporto in barella dei corpicini dilaniati ma rimasti ancora in vita. Filmati e interviste da lasciare senza respiro, realizzati da un giornalista arabo che, ha spiegato Santoro, collabora anche con l'agenzia Ansa. Mi è rimasto impresso il racconto di un ragazzo rimasto senza famiglia e gli occhi sbarrati di una bambina sdraiata per terra. Parlava a monosillabi, con una grande garza in testa, a coprire la ferita profonda causata da una scheggia. Sembrava il servizio di un grande network internazionale, la Bbc, o anche la Cbs, qualcosa insomma assolutamente fuori dagli schemi ai quali la Rai ci ha purtroppo abituato. 

Un salutare pugno nello stomaco, perché una cosa è leggere frettolosamente un titolo di giornale che ti comunica, mentre bevi il caffé, che 450 bambini sono stati uccisi dagli attacchi in pochi giorni, un'altra è vederli, questi bambini. La spessa corteccia di indolenza e cinismo che tutto ci fa accettare, perché in fondo non succede a noi, o addirittura perché “mors tua vita mea” (pensiamo solo alla richiesta effettuata a Gheddafi di non farci arrivare più barconi di migranti: decida lui se decimarli a fucilate, torturarli, o farli morire di sete nel deserto) all'improvviso si squarcia, perché si mette in atto un processo di immedesimazione: quel bambino che vedi, e se è ancora in vita senti, potrebbe essere tuo figlio. Non è forse l'immedesimazione che crea la solidarietà, vera anima di ogni società democratica? Non è, per chi ci crede, il “non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te” uno dei principi fondanti del cristianesimo, che quando ci fa comodo siamo orgogliosi di sbandierare come nostra religione? E non è il documentare senza paura, l'essere testimoni diretti, sul campo, il vero, profondo valore del giornalismo?

Di quel _reportage_ che valeva, da solo, l'intera trasmissione, si sono dette cose pazzesche. Che “strumentalizzava le emozioni” e che trasformava “il dramma in drammaturgia”. Ma andiamo avanti. Finito il filmato, si apre il dibattito. Ci sono in studio, oltre a Santoro e a Marco Travaglio, Lucia Annunziata, una scrittrice israeliana, un esperto di guerra, una giornalista palestinese che da molti anni vive in Italia, un giornalista di Al Jazira. Un _parterre_, come si vede, composito e sufficientemente equilibrato. Proprio all'Annunziata viene data per prima la parola. E ha il tempo di dire tutto quello che pensa: un contributo così lungo che a un certo punto sente quasi il bisogno di scusarsi (“sto per finire”). Dura per l'esattezza 5 minuti e 30 secondi, un'eternità per la televisione, e sarà il primo di ben tre interventi. Osserva tra l'altro, la giornalista ex-presidente della Rai, che «è molto difficile parlare come terzi, mi scuso se dipano l'emozione dalla razionalità, Israele dimostra di non saper far bene la guerra, non ci possiamo dividere dicendo chi ha torto e chi ha ragione...» 

Il confronto si apre agli altri interlocutori, e poi si allarga a giovani palestinesi che vivono in Italia, attraverso un collegamento esterno con Corrado Formigli, ma ci sono anche giovani ebrei in studio, a cominciare da Tobia Zevi. Margherita Granbassi introduce una ragazza israeliana, che entra in vivace polemica con una palestinese. A questo punto Lucia Annunziata interviene per la seconda volta, per tre minuti: «Michele non sono d'accordo  su come stai conducendo il dibattito, non si possono far parlare così due ragazze» e sostiene che dalla trasmissione dovrebbe venir fuori «un punto di vista italiano».

Un punto di vista italiano? Non hanno diritto a dire la loro dei giovani che vivono le loro reciproche cause, israeliana e palestinese, non per sentito dire, ma come stimmate su cui è impressa tutta la loro esistenza? E perché mai? E il punto di vista italiano, non viene forse arricchito da “nuovi italiani” come quei giovani? L'obiettivo di quella trasmissione non era fare la storia della questione palestinese a partire dal 1948, e la Annunziata aveva comunque avuto ampio spazio per esprimere il suo pensiero, attaccando, giustamente, i terroristi di Hamas e il loro rifiuto di riconoscere lo Stato di Israele. C'erano, è vero, più ragazzi palestinesi che ebrei. Ma a nessuno è stata tolta la parola. La proposta più bella e innovativa è venuta fra l'altro da una ragazza religiosamente meticcia, se così possiamo dire, in quanto figlia di padre palestinese e madre ebrea: ha proposto uno scambio di famiglie, per un'estate, fra ragazzi delle due diverse religioni. 

Ma il bello deve ancora venire. Lucia Annunziata interviene per la terza volta: «Michele ti disturbo...Non mi piace come hai condotto finora la trasmissione al 99,9 per cento». Dunque, non salvava niente. Ma come può, ragiono io, un collega contestare professionalmente un altro, in diretta, davanti a milioni di persone? Un atteggiamento eticamente e deontologicamente sbagliato. Se voleva, glielo diceva dopo, a riflettori spenti. E se la ferita era così grave da non sanarsi, a mente fredda poteva chiedere a Giulio Anselmi, il direttore de “La Stampa” di cui Lucia è editorialista, di poter scrivere una riflessione sul tema.  

Il conduttore ha fatto male a perdere le staffe. Ma attenzione, rivediamo la sua frase-chiave, quella che ha causato il plateale abbandono del posto da parte di Lucia Annunziata. «Sei venuta a fare l'ospite? E allora dì quello che pensi. Stai acquisendo dei meriti nei confronti di qualcuno? No, e allora fai il tuo lavoro e dì quello che vuoi». I giornali hanno riportato questa domanda, con successiva negazione e invito a parlare, come una gravissima offesa senza punti interrogativi, e non hanno tenuto conto di quella professionale che Santoro aveva ricevuto. Se l'avessi subita io, incassare mi sarebbe stato difficile, lo confesso. Il conduttore, in realtà, è uscito fuori dai gangheri soprattutto dopo che l'Annunziata se n'è andata, e ha commesso degli errori, mettendosi contro tutti.

E' una cronaca diversa, cari amici, da quella che avete letto su altri media e che ha fornito assist per interventi pro-Annunziata all'universo mondo, dall'ambasciatore israeliano a Pippo Baudo. Magari anche io, per dare il succo, avrò forzato alcuni passaggi. Ma la democrazia di Internet sta nel fatto che potete rivedervi la trasmissione e giudicare con la vostra testa. Un'ultima cosa. Quello stesso giovedì 15 gennaio, all'ora di pranzo, ero in macchina e sentivo alla radio, sul secondo programma Rai, Barbara Palombelli che aveva in studio due esperti, il professor Israeli e un altro. Entrambi di parte israeliana, senza contraddittorio. Uno dei due diceva che i bambini muoiono unicamente perché Hamas li usa come scudi umani, a protezione dei terroristi. Questa trasmissione, però, non ha fatto scandalo.


----------



## Mari' (23 Gennaio 2009)

*GRAZIE M&M*

Grazie per averlo postato questo articolo ... e scritto bene, ed e' molto equilibrato.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *NUOVI ITALIANI * *di Corrado Giustiniani*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho segnalato in rosso dei tipici esempi di manipolazione dell'informazione. Basta verificare su youtube che le cose non sono andate così.
Per fortuna che lo ammette pure il giornalista nella frase evidenziata in blu.

Seguendo il link sono capitato nel site di Annozero.
Premetto che sono di sinistra e che Fini mi sta sulle balle, ma c'è questa immagine prima del commento di Fini:

View attachment 2441

Spero che sia una coincidenza, perché nessuno ha il diritto di offendere a suo piacimento, il presidente della camera, sia esso Bertinotti o Fini.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho segnalato in rosso dei tipici esempi di manipolazione dell'informazione. Basta verificare su youtube che le cose non sono andate così.
> Per fortuna che lo ammette pure il giornalista nella frase evidenziata in blu.
> 
> Seguendo il link sono capitato nel site di Annozero.
> ...


Ci vuol coraggio a fare outing... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s.: Bertinotti lo offenderei più volentieri che Fini... anche se non sopporto nessuno dei due.


----------



## Old belledejour (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci vuol coraggio a fare outing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm... sono stata sua rappresentante di lista. E rifiutato candidatura perchè non figuravo nel suo partito.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci vuol coraggio a fare outing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bertinotti come persona mi è simpatico.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bertinotti come persona mi è simpatico.


 A me no. Sia politicamente che come persona... ma tutto è relativo, ed i gusti più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Nobody (23 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm... sono stata sua rappresentante di lista. E rifiutato candidatura perchè non figuravo nel suo partito.


 Non ti sei persa molto, bella. Chiaramente IMHO.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Gennaio 2009)

MM. grazie per averlo messo qui quell'articolo. Mi ha chiarito le idee. OTTIMO.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Gennaio 2009)

pc. rincojonito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Gennaio 2009)

MM  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai postato un articolo molto bello che aiuta a capire molto.
L'Annunziata è decisamente competente e sapeva bene che la sua provocazione avrebbe avuto una risposta e (anche se forse l'abbandono della trasmissione non era premeditata) probabilmente lo era il voler spostare l'attenzione dall'argomento vero a una bega tra giornalisti.


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM. grazie per averlo messo qui quell'articolo. Mi ha chiarito le idee. OTTIMO.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mondo è bello perché è vario.
Credo che avreste giustificato il comportamento di Santoro anche se avesse dato un calcio in bocca all'Annunziata.


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il mondo è bello perché è vario.
> Credo che avreste giustificato il comportamento di Santoro anche se avesse dato un calcio in bocca all'Annunziata.


uomo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e avrebbero aggiunto che voleva solo levarle del prezzemolo tra i denti


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> uomo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il mondo è bello perché è vario.
> Credo che avreste giustificato il comportamento di Santoro anche se avesse dato un calcio in bocca all'Annunziata.


I fatti sono fatti... Santoro a me non è simpatico, ma non giudico il lavoro in base alla simpatia. E' l'unico giornalista televisivo che ha avuto il coraggio di stare dalla parte delle vittime. Magari con una trasmissione sbilanciata, come sono sbilanciati i morti e le ragioni tra carnefici e vittime.


----------

